# best use for breasted out geese :)



## jriggs (Jan 3, 2011)

so as the goose season usually flys by...i've found one of the best things to do with the carcas after it's been breasted out to make jerkey...use em as camera bait!!!! i'll hang cameras on property that i'll be hunting fox and yotes on to see what's there and how often...works pretty good. the baits are always hung at the far end of the property away from my favorite stands to keep things straight. this year was no good as the goose hunting here in PA was the worst in 5 years. but anyway..i know you guys all like pics so here are just a few from 10' that i had saved on my computer.

enjoy









riggs


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice collection of pics! I like the 2 fox fighting!

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Some great shots there, I love the red tailed hawks.

Chris that will be a dog and vixen renewing their pair bond I would say.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pics Jriggs !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are great pics ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Those are very good pictures!! Is that a bald eagle in with the hawks?


----------



## jriggs (Jan 3, 2011)

[sub]nope just an optical illusion...it's a set of wings and there is snow pushed up against it...does look like it though now that you mention it! that would have been *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*!!! we do have baldies aroudn here...but they stick close to the delaware river which is about 15 miles away. [/sub]


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks!!! Thought it looked small compared to the hawks and that explains why.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice pics !


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice--love the Great horned owl & the fighting foxes


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

them is some awesome pics man... thank you so much


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great pictures Riggs. Those hawks sure are beautiful aren't they?


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

That owls face is priceless, "I'm snacking I'm snacking Ummm this is good, WHAT THE HECK IS THAT?"

Awesome pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## CledusP (Feb 16, 2012)

Very cool pics.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic's., thanks for sharing.


----------

